# TALK TO ME! T-Shirt



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)

Wouldnt it be funny/terrifying to wear a t-shirt that had the words TALK TO ME! in huge capital letters on the front?

I'm a touch tipsy so excuse the random topic x


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

what about this shirt


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh my god - that is sooooo cute. If I saw someone wearing that I would hug them. Providing they weren't screaming my eyes my eyes


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

That is a really cute shirt. 

I, of course, would then think that someone would read it and try to hurt me because they think I'm too shy to stand up for myself. I have now completely ruined the cuteness of that shirt in my mind. Haha gees.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Might look a bit desperate.


----------



## Cool SAD sufferer (Sep 22, 2009)

britisharrow said:


> Might look a bit desperate.


 Don't let your SA take over. It's saying "come to the dark side Luke" and making you think of bad things.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

I'd wear it!  lol


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

Cool SAD sufferer said:


> Don't let your SA take over. It's saying "come to the dark side Luke" and making you think of bad things.


I take your point but I don't think I'd want to exchange my dignity for conversation. It's possible to keep both. Walking around with a t-shirt on that says "talk to me" if they saw it I think the majority of people would think "what a loser."


----------



## 7981232 (Jul 4, 2009)

If a girl wore that and I thought she is cute I'd talk to her.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

I'd wear one (prolly with a sweater over top though, you'd have to be creepy and stare to realize what it said)
if I saw somebody wearing one I wouldn't talk to them, but it would be cute/funny


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

http://store.xkcd.com/xkcd/#JustShy

http://hellomerch.com/shop/index.ph...ategory_id=12&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=57

http://www.zazzle.com/ask_me_about_my_social_anxiety_tshirt-235690256180894827

There should be a shirt that's like "CALM DOWN CALM DOWN RELAX CALM DOWN RELAX OH GOD"


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I wouldn't wear that specific shirt, but I once saw one that said, "I'm with nobody" and had arrows pointing to either side.


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

No too attention drawing for my taste. I know thats kinda the point but I can't help but think people will think I'm a loser as other posters have said above.


solasum said:


> I wouldn't wear that specific shirt, but I once saw one that said, "I'm with nobody" and had arrows pointing to either side.


For some reason though, this seems more do-able for me.


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

solasum said:


> I wouldn't wear that specific shirt, but I once saw one that said, "I'm with nobody" and had arrows pointing to either side.


hahaha

http://www.cafepress.com/HolyTaco.357216958

Yeah, I don't know if I would wear them, either.

I was thinking I need some shirts, and looking at nerdy designs online, but I am super hesitant because I am afraid I will never have the guts to wear them. 

http://www.achewood.com/index.php?date=02182004


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

QuackQuack said:


> hahaha
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/HolyTaco.357216958
> 
> ...


Piss on it. You know what? I'm going to buy that shirt and find the ovaries to wear it in public.


----------



## Stargirl09 (Dec 14, 2009)

:teethWho do you think you are, putting on such AIRS! How could you _be _so cocky!


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

Id wear it anytime, any place

I gotta get one and go out and get someone to take pics


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

Stargirl09 said:


> :teethWho do you think you are, putting on such AIRS! How could you _be _so cocky!


 I think we can all empathize with Roast Beef.

http://achewood.com/index.php?date=02022007
http://achewood.com/index.php?date=12052006


----------



## fd000 (Oct 31, 2009)

I designed these shirts a while ago(i bought the male one) and designed the female one for a friend who never bought it lol.

http://shyshop.spreadshirt.com/

I haven't worn it in public yet tho lol

I can make small changes to them if you are interested.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/zoom/you_read_my_tshirt.jpg

I would rather wear this one.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Classified said:


> http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/zoom/you_read_my_tshirt.jpg
> 
> I would rather wear this one.


hahaha...that one's pretty good.


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

awesome.. i'd wear a talk to me t-shirt..the shy one hmm not sure..


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

if someone was wearing a i'm shy talk to me tshirt i would think it's really cute and funny..but if i'm to wear it i just feel like people would pity me..hmm


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Im not a fan of shirts that make statements like that.. But I like the "you read my shirt" one, its pretty good haha.


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

I bought a t-shirt from Etsy with a design I liked. Now I have to get up the nerve to wear it in public.  Someone is bound to say "That's a cool shirt, where did you get it?" And then I will have to say "I bought it on the Internet", and I will feel vain for having done that.

Please remind me that normal people buy things that they like all the time, including buying clothes online, and it isn't considered vain.


----------



## scuff66 (Feb 1, 2010)

QuackQuack said:


> buy clothes online,.


Everyone buys Everything! online ....it's the only way you can find anything unique.


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

scuff66 said:


> Everyone buys Everything! online ....it's the only way you can find anything unique.


Yes, that's the problem. Trying to be unique is vain.


----------



## scuff66 (Feb 1, 2010)

Classified said:


> http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/zoom/you_read_my_tshirt.jpg
> 
> I would rather wear this one.


LOVE it.


----------



## scuff66 (Feb 1, 2010)

QuackQuack said:


> Yes, that's the problem. Trying to be unique is vain.


Is it? Never knew.


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Feb 10, 2010)

It'd look cute on a girl. I'd definitely say hi. 

On a guy... hmm... :/


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

QuackQuack said:


> I bought a t-shirt from Etsy with a design I liked. Now I have to get up the nerve to wear it in public.


Haha, I still haven't. It's just a neat design, nothing special, and I'm sure people will like it, but I am too shy. I wore it once, but with a hoodie over it so that doesn't count. Also it turned out to be see-through, so that's an additional point against wearing it. I'll try washing it and see if it gets more opaque.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for this. Was it custom printed? Where'd you buy it? I'm gunna wear it! I am shy and If someone wants to try their luck with a shy person then I'll certainly step up lol.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I'd rock one.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

If I wore one, I think my anxiety would go through the roof lol
Still a mad idea though


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Hahaha, I'd wear that!


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Classified said:


> http://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/zoom/you_read_my_tshirt.jpg
> 
> I would rather wear this one.


I'm buying it!



QuackQuack said:


> http://store.xkcd.com/xkcd/#JustShy
> 
> http://hellomerch.com/shop/index.ph...ategory_id=12&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=57
> 
> ...


Ask me about my Social Anxiety... That'd be funny, cuz ppl would just ask and I'd just stare at them!! hahahahaha


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

hahah! those t-shirts are soo funny. Imma getting one!  They'd definitely get someone talking to you I think, even if it's just them saying Hello, hilarious t-shirt you have there!


----------

